

Explic8 - Keeping the World Simple - KonceptGeek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKi9nVwJfeo

======
KonceptGeek
Explic8 is one of the most comprehensive digital communication management
platforms for listening, understanding and engaging in digital conversations
about brands and products.

You can make sense of large volumes of textual conversational data from both
public channels (like Social Media) and internal sources (like customer
feedback emails, any digital notes, internal employee surveys, etc.) by
studying the analysis done by Explic8.

------
zoowar
Commercial

